# Anybody Ever Wall Baste A Quilt?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I've gotten to that point where I am no longer able to get down on my hands and knees for hours at a time to layer my quilts. If it doesn't fit on my craft table, which pretty much limits me to crib quilts and lap throws, then it's not happening. I do make rag quilts tho.

So I came across a video of a quilt instructor who was talking about layering her quilts on a wall and how much easier it was. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

No but if it works let me know.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I used to know a woman who did all her quilts that way. She said it was much easier and completely eliminated any chance of bunching and crooked alignment. 

She would baste a couple of rows across the top first, then down the center and then alternate back and forth, first on one side of center and then the other, always starting at the top and running toward the bottom. She would do all the vertical lines first and then do the horizontal ones. 

She said starting with the line in the middle helped anchor it and keep it straight while working on the rest. I've never done it myself, but I saw some of her quilts as she progressed with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't imagine how that would be done -- you'd have to have a real stout bar or push pins to anchor that weight. I just take mine to the church and use two of their 8' tables side by side. Works very nicely.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

When I was teaching I would take my quilts to my classroom and use the long 8 ft tables to do mine too!!! Now that I'm retired I no longer have access to them. The wall quilting sounds interesting....I will have to look it up!!!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I did it once but with a wall hanging, not a full sized quilt. I'd be interested to see how it worked with a full sized quilt. What I did with the wall hanging was take painter's tape and tape the backing to the wall along all sides, smoothing out all the wrinkles. Then I pinned the batting on along the top and sides. Then pinned the top to the whole lot, taking out the batting pins when I got to that section, replacing those pins with ones that went through all 3 layers. It was a pain in the neck but definitely better than doing it on the floor. I also should have put something like a piece of cardboard between the wall and the quilt because I ended up scratching the paint with all those pins as I was pinning.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

8 ft tables are pretty cheap at walmart. Thats what I use. Mom covered part of her wall (drywall) she covered with felt and had used pins pieces in place. But she was never able to hold her arms up to do much at a time.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

These last few months I've been looking for alternate ways to baste my quilts. I can still do it on the floor if I have to but it's painful and takes me a lot longer, so my kids have been helping me with it. I've collected links for a variety of ways to baste and I really like the idea of using a table and spray starch. Here are some of them including one that shows wall basting. I think it would be hard to do all that reaching and I'd probably scratch my wall up if I tried it. I've been watching Craigslist for a cheap folding table to try this with. Hope these help somebody out.

http://www.quiltersnewsletter.com/blogs/insideqn/2014/07/18/off-the-wall-basting/

spray starch technique
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_3Mg3QOq20

with hair spray
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DerCjCtF8BM

gluing seams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKA9oHK6swM

videos
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=basting+a+large+quilt&&view=detail&mid=9C981BA98F292D4E15039C981BA98F292D4E1503&rvsmid=066D14EEB96D3F30E77D066D14EEB96D3F30E77D&fsscr=0&FORM=VDFSRV

http://quiltingdigest.com/baste-your-quilt-on-your-ironing-board/


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I haven't tried this, but have heard of many people who love basting this way.


----------

